# Team USA: Paul?



## argusa (May 7, 2008)

http://www.nbcolympics.com/basketball/news/newsid=135585.html#the+behind+curtain

Colangelo sounds like he is not giving Chris Paul a chance. Paul proved this past season that he is stronger and is able to handle bigger guards. I don't see how you can leave him off the team. He plays fairly good defense and can create for other players (Miller, Redd). Are Billups and Williams better for the international game? Billups last summer did not impress me. Williams is good, but not as good as Paul, especially at creating for other players. But I'm biased, so which point guards should get the nod.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Kidd was playing well last time with Kobe and LeBron.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

It's such a tough call, there all deserving IMO.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'd go with Paul and Williams, though Williams' experience in the Jazz offense gives him an edge in the international game, as he isn't as accustomed to having the entire offense through directly through him as Paul is.


----------



## argusa (May 7, 2008)

giordun, Kidd is a lock. He is a leader with gold medal experience and played extremely well with Lebron and Kobe. I like Paul and Williams for two reasons. One, they are young, which fits with Colangelo's new movement. Two, they are both assists guys unlike Billups who is a scorer. Krstic you made a good point. Paul may be to used to having the ball in his hands at all times. Depending on who makes the team, this could be a plus or minus. I'd like to see Paul run the high pick in role with Amare and having Mike Miller waiting on the three point line. We'll see at the end of this month.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

One thing's for sure - this camp will be very interesting. I just hope injuries don't play a role.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I agree that Kidd is an absolute lock, just because he's such a selfless leader on teams and everyone loves playing with him. Plus, his defense will likely be better internationally as there aren't as many ultra-quick point guards as there are in the NBA. Then you have to wonder whether they go with two or three PGs in all, and of course there are three more in total. Billups, Williams and Paul all are brilliant, and all deserve it for one reason or another. No matter who makes the final roster, there are going to be guys with legitimate beefs about missing it, because for the first time in a while virtually everyone from the top-tier wants to be there. As Colangelo said in the interview, it's a good problem to have.


----------

